# Keto vs High Protein, low fat and no carbs



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

Hello all

Just wondering what is the difference between keto and high protein, no carbs/ low fat?

Im currently on keto and have been for the last 5 weeks or so, but i read a few times if fats arent high enough in keto you go into glycogenysis (sp?) which would then surely be a high protein diet.

so why would someone pick keto as opposed to high protein no carbs? or vice versa?

what do the different diet systems give you that the other doesnt?

obv ketosis burns ketones which sheds fat and is muscle sparing, but surely any calorie deficit combined with exercise will achieve the same results?

Is ketosis meant to be used as a tool to kickstart a diet by shedding a few easy lbs or waterweight, not a long term tool?

any help would be appreciated to clear up this confusion 

cheers

EDIT, im doing a CKD (bodyopus specifically) not just normal keto


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

It's normally suggested that someone on a keto diet keeps protein at around 1g per lb bodyweight and no higher as this can bump the body out of ketosis.

In respect of fat loss, the keto diet isn't any more effective than other diets as far as what happens at a metabolic level is concerned... it's main advantages are secondary such as appetite supression, and that the highly restrictive nature of the diet forces people to remian more aware of what they are eating, and so they tend to remain tighter to their diet plans in respect of kcals.

There may be some advantage to short bursts of ketogenic dieting in respect of dropping water weight, but long term there's no advantage over other plans... and certainly stright keto diets promote greater muscle loss than calorie matched non ketogenic diets in just about all of the studies out there. TKD or CKD diets combined with exercise are not so bad as stright keto diets for muscle loss, but personally am not convinced they are that much better.

A high protein/low carb diet is basically something like the Atkins diet, which instead of being focused on ketones and low insulin like keto, instead is focused upon increased thermogenic response to food.

Both keto and high protein diets are effectively looking to find ways to make the body less efficent at handling kcals from food that can potentially be stored, whilst a high fiber clean carb friendly diet focuses on less energy being available from food simply due to effect of dietary fiber on nutrient absorption. Overall all three diet philosophies match up pretty equally when you forget the fanciful aspects of the theories and just look at the cold hard science and actual case results.

As far as I'm concerned the main stumbling block on a diet plan is how much you love/hate what you are doing... when calorie matched all diets work, even calorie restricted junk food diets... what make any diet succesful longterm is simply diet adherence and accuracy. For a diet to work it needs to be something you can do consistenly and accurately and enjoy doing it... it has to become an enjoyable part of lifestyle and not a chore.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Dtlv74 said:


> It's normally suggested that someone on a keto diet keeps protein at around 1g per lb bodyweight and no higher as this can bump the body out of ketosis.
> 
> In respect of fat loss, the keto diet isn't any more effective than other diets as far as what happens at a metabolic level is concerned... it's main advantages are secondary such as appetite supression, and that the highly restrictive nature of the diet forces people to remian more aware of what they are eating, and so they tend to remain tighter to their diet plans in respect of kcals.
> 
> ...


I was thinking I should probably ask Lorian to default a like from me on your posts


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

Dtlv74 said:


> It's normally suggested that someone on a keto diet keeps protein at around 1g per lb bodyweight and no higher as this can bump the body out of ketosis.
> 
> In respect of fat loss, the keto diet isn't any more effective than other diets as far as what happens at a metabolic level is concerned... it's main advantages are secondary such as appetite supression, and that the highly restrictive nature of the diet forces people to remian more aware of what they are eating, and so they tend to remain tighter to their diet plans in respect of kcals.
> 
> ...


cheers mate, couldn't have asked for a better reply, answered everything


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

makes perfect sense i guess. maybe people use the initial water loss on keto and the fact you can eat high fat foods as motivation and it keeps them going (certainly does with me), whereas some others who have more faith in the science and training will just put everything into a more subtle diet they know will eventually work, but with more effort.

guess its a matter of what works for everyone


----------

